# Charity Anthology # 3! UPDATED - We did it! Well done all :-)



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all,

Please not to be confused with Hugh Howeys Anthology post! This is for Book 3 in a series of Anthologies to raise money for Wallace and Gromit's Grand Appeal, A Children's Hospital Charity.

Book One: Something to Read on the Ride
Book Two: Something for the Journey
Book Three: Something to Take on the Trip

They are all multi-genre anthologies, aimed at commuters, people with a twenty - forty minute bus or tube ride into work, that kind of thing, or anyone with _regular but limited_ reading time. Hence the titles. This also means the word count is capped at around the 1,000 words mark. Quite a challenge for any short story writer I imagine!

All stories must be donated for free, so that 100% of the proceeds can go to the charity. I'll post the full list of rules in the next post (or Frank Zubek will, he's responsible for all the marketing of the books, though we really hope that all the authors involved would promote it too).

What's in it for you? As well as helping a really worthy cause, we give all authors the chance to add a tag line at the end about themselves containing a link pointing to their other work at either their website/blog/facebook page or twitter feed.

So if you have any old short stories hanging about on your harddrive or you can find an hour to write a new one, then we would be really grateful!

I wont add any more rules here, so as not to overwhelm you, but submissions are being accepted from now until the end of Feb, with a release date in March. Please send them direct to me at [email protected]

Any questions just ask. Happy New Year! Stella x

*Just updating to say that we dont have enough submissions yet! Though there is still over a month to go! But please keep writing, we accept 2 per person. Thanx!*


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll submit something.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

You had me at "Wallace and Gromit".

I'll definately submit a story.

For X-mas I got these Batman and Robin figures, as imagined by Aardman:

https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-a.ak/hphotos-ak-ash3/379716_10152128888061672_436490381_n.jpg


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

S Elliot Brandis said:


> You had me at "Wallace and Gromit".
> 
> I'll definately submit a story.
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like those, cool!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

* The Trouble with Tribbles*

Does that mean something to any of you? It make my geek heart go warp! The guy who wrote that classic Star Trek episode, David Gerrold, is donating a story to our anthology!! I know, I'm queen of the nerds for being this excited about it! But I _can't wait _to read his story.

All this is to stay off social media for now, but we have two other BIG names too! I'm sure Frank with tell you all about it, and I happen to know he's invited several more as well, so watch this space....


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am in! I have a story in rough now, its 1048 words... so just need to let it ferment a bit, then do a couple editing passes.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks again, Stella for pushing through on Book 3!  I am in again, and will write something new and catchy for the last installment!  Incidentally, I should be getting my print copy of book #2 tomorrow, and plan on reading it by the weekend!


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

Third time's the charm.  I'm prepping something now, so you should have it shortly.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are the rules of submission for Book 3

1 We're looking for fictional stories and we're open to all genres.
No extreme violence or erotica.
(There ARE one or two sample stories from Books 1 & 2 you can read in the Look Inside feature on amazon for a feel of the material.)

2 All stories are to be considered donated works. We deeply appreciate your contribution.

3 We'd appreciate it if you let us use the story for *at least six months for the book.* Then, if you wish, you can re-submit it elsewhere. If you do you have to let future publishers know it has been previously published.

*4 All submitting writers agree that Stella Wilkinson is the editor has final word about stories as well as story order.
*
5 We'd appreciate it if you have the story edited and polished and ready to go when you submit it to Stella. The stories will be proof read for grammar tweaking purposes only.

6 You are allowed to post a very, very brief bio, your email and blog or webpage at the end of the story if you wish. *Do not include a direct link to your books. *These books are on Smashwords as well as amazon and poor Stella has to go through deleting all that stuff so Smashwords will accept it. Thanks.

7 1,000 word limit. (It CAN go over by 100 words or so if you need that)

8 It can be an original unsold piece you have sitting in the hard drive.
Or, you can write a brand new piece. *But it cannot be something you posted for free anywhere online like in a critique group or on your blog. Amazon has drones that seek these out and they may flag the book.*

9 The plan right now is that the stories will be featured in an e book and paperback version to be released March 2014.
We plan an omnibus edition for June/July three months later.

10 All writers who participated in the first two books are free to submit to Book 3 if they like.

11 All new writers are invited to participate in a Q & A interview that will be featured on my blog www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ . Interviews from books 1 & 2 are already there. You don't HAVE to do the interview but if you do I will send these out in February and they will be placed on the blog a week or three before the book is released to get curiosity going. Maybe even March 1st since all stories should be in by then.

12 All writers are encouraged to promote the books on social media ( tweet/face book/webpage/ blog etc) but be careful when mentioning the charity. We'd appreciate a very brief mention like, The book is a Charity Anthology to raise funds for Wallace and Gromit's Grand Appeal, A Children's Hospital Charity.But thats it. Best to focus on letting your followers know that you have a story in the book.

13 We're accepting stories Jan 1 thru to Feb 28.
send stories to Stella at her email [email protected] We expect the book to go live mid March 2014.

Plus-- something new the first two books didn't have.....we have celeb writers!!!
I figured having a "name" would help with sales which in turn would generate more money for the charity.

I have invited at least two dozen writers from the main stream world to participate
Three - to date- have said okay.
In alphabetical order they are:
*Kevin J Anderson who co-writes the current Dune novels in that franchise. among a number of other novels.

David Gerrold, who is most famous for writing the classic Star Trek episode The Trouble With Tribbles, the novel, The Martian Child and the cult series featuring The Chtorr.

and Ron McLarty, who wrote the novel, The Memory of Running.*
I am waiting to hear from rest but even if this is all we wind up with that's great for the book!

But don't say a word yet on twitter or face book-- save that for March.

I think that's all for now.
If anyone has anything else feel free to jump in and shout it out


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Stella and Frank, I'm in.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

If I can manage to keep myself to 1,000 words for Hugh's anthology, I might try again for this!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks one and all who are jumping on board......

Please send stories to Stella at her email  [email protected]


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I already wrote my story "Refusal of the Call" yesterday. It still needs some editing and proofreading passes and then I'll send it over.


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

I am totally in again.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

I would love to contribute. Let me first bookmark this and make sure I'm not overwhelmed by all these very-close deadlines!

How many authors in each antho?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Gennita Low said:


> I would love to contribute. Let me first bookmark this and make sure I'm not overwhelmed by all these very-close deadlines!
> 
> How many authors in each antho?


I think there was 25 in the last one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd like to put something in as well.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Gennita Low said:


> I would love to contribute. Let me first bookmark this and make sure I'm not overwhelmed by all these very-close deadlines!
> 
> How many authors in each antho?


Plenty of room. Come on in ....


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I'll definitely be submitting another story for this volume!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Morning all

59 days to the deadline.
All genres but erotica invited.
All writers, traditional or not and famous or not can jump in.
All writers who had a story in Books 1 & 2 are more than welcome to return.
Lets make this the biggest of the three books!
email the stories to  [email protected]

Thanx


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! It warms my heart to see so many of you from books 1 and 2 who are willing to submit again.

I should say that going over the word count is fine, just not by a significant amount or it defeats the object! Also, yes, you can submit up to two stories if you like. As long as they are both suitable then they will both go in


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

This is such a great cause. I'm in.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

cate dean said:


> I am definitely in. I'll have my story to you soon, Stella.
> 
> I'd also love to do a &A for you, Frank - just let me know when.
> 
> ...


Cate You're quite welcome I'm happy to part of the team helping to make this happen.
I will be right here announcing the Q&A in late February
We have time.
And now I better get back to my own story (Only doing one this year and like the last book I am telling Stella to place my story last so nobody gets stuck with that crappy position. And I'm used to it.... "Z" in the last name. First born and last forever.)


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

I will submit within a week. I used to love writing flash fiction, but it's been a while. Gotta sharpen my pencil keyboard.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Submission sent.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

It's coming together brilliantly already and it's only been going two days! I can't wait to see how many we have in two months! I think this will be a biggie, and the omnibus edition will be massive!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My pre-readers loved my newest short, so its off to my wife to edit and then you should have it soon.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://fabulosityreads.blogspot.com/

I'm on the front page of Wendy's blog which is based in South Africa and I provided links for both books too so hopefully we'll get some eye traffic. Feel free to copy paste this link to your own face book or even tweet it so we get some eye traffic going....


----------



## Romantique (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm definitely in on this, thanks for setting it up.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

You know, for you snow bound writers, this weekend is the PERFECT opportunity to get a page or two written- even a rough first draft. NO distractions ( well, not as many as if it were 50 degrees outside and sunny and the mall was calling to you from down the street.......)

With a little focus we can have the story roughed out or even completed and then February could be the time to edit and polish ( Feb 28 is the deadline)

Time has an amazing ability to fly. Remember how it seems like just yesterday you were stuck in traffic on the way to buy Uncle Marvin another tie with just two days before Christmas and now we're three days into the new year!

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooosh.............


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool I'd love to but is there a theme beyond just short for a commute or generally clean?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

J Bridger said:


> Cool I'd love to but is there a theme beyond just short for a commute or generally clean?


And since I will be buying it I would say that generally entertaining would be good too! 

But more seriously - correct, no real theme.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

J Bridger said:


> Cool I'd love to but is there a theme beyond just short for a commute or generally clean?


J

The part about the commute is more the intent than a theme.
We consider the anthologies as an alternative to the usual distractions most travelers use while waiting for a train or being stuck in an airport between flights or sitting on a bus on the way home.
Newspapers are mostly bad news and the standard coupons and a really, really small comics section.
Airports are mostly HD televisions with CNN or the sports.
And a bus is mostly staring at the back of the head of the guy in the seat before you.
We offer a number of stories for people who prefer to read something to help pass the time.
And since there are a wide variety of readers out there we offer up a wide variety of genres. ( just not erotica or heavy violence)

And the charity gets some funding.
So whatever genre you feel comfortable writing we'd love to see it. Be sure its been run past an editor and proofreader of your choice before sending it since Stella will just be tweaking an odd grammar flub or comma mis placement. Thanks

If you have any other questions just holler.....


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

OKay folks this is better than the Christmas rush
A few million readers are just totally stuck in their homes or their flight got delayed or they called off work and yet they're still faced with a whole day of nothing to do

Yeah, a good number of them will settle in with a few movies but there ARE a portion who have money and are tweeting right now and bored

NOW is the time to hit them with the link and push the unique qualities of the anthologies ( dont forget we have two)

If everyone takes five minutes and hits facebook and twitter today we stand a chance at selling a few dozen books-- and YOUR stories will be being read tonight and through the cold icy weekend. maybe you'll even get some fan mail?

Go get 'em folks!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/frank.zubek

Okay its 6 am here in Ohio and I knew a number of people are facing delayed flights home and are facing hours of downtime at the airport so I got creative and thunk up a number of ads on facebook ( see the link up there)

You can too.

Lets sell some books today folks. Jump on face book and twitter.

Yeah, sure we DO have three big authors up our sleeves for March but by then people will be starting to spending more time outdoors cutting the grass and playing Frisbee with the kids.

They are STUCK indoors TODAY.
*Our only competition is their 40 inch television.* But we're gonna kick its ass aren't we?
Because we fuel the brain cells with imaginative stories!! 
Yeah!!
Go tweet those folks and let them hear our roar! Growllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

While we're all here-
I'm taking a quick survey
where are you all from? I'm current claiming on twitter that our books have writers from 5 countries.I want to be really accurate and impressive when I market the next book so if you were in the first two books let me know here what country you live in
thanx


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

FrankZubek said:


> While we're all here-
> I'm taking a quick survey
> where are you all from? I'm current claiming on twitter that our books have writers from 5 countries.I want to be really accurate and impressive when I market the next book so if you were in the first two books let me know here what country you live in
> thanx


Well - I am an American - so that is not going to help your country count much!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Wrong- America counts as a country so thats one!
Now anyone else from.....out of town, chime in!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm from Germany, Dario Solera is from Italy, Stella is from the UK, someone (I don't remember who) is from Australia, Seun Odukoya is from Nigeria and several writers are from the US. That makes six countries as far as I know, probably more. Is someone in the anthology from Canada?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow- thanx Cora

America
Germany
Italy
UK
Australia
Nigeria

the guest writers ( so far) are all from America too


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm from Germany, Dario Solera is from Italy, Stella is from the UK, someone (I don't remember who) is from Australia, Seun Odukoya is from Nigeria and several writers are from the US. That makes six countries as far as I know, probably more. Is someone in the anthology from Canada?


Pru Moran is from France


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Then we've got seven countries. Cool.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

America
Australia
France
Germany
Italy
Nigeria
UK


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

Just the good old us lol


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Well actually 8. The UK isnt a country. England is a country, Wales is a country, and we have writers from both those countries in the UK contingent


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

So I can add England and Wales and leave out UK ?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://firewireblog.com/2014/01/04/something-for-the-journey-an-ebook-author-collective-edited-by-stella-wilkinson/

We're on Fire Wire again
Now this highlights pop culture news and he has lots of followers and, best of all, we'll be on the front page til at least Monday

copy paste the link to your own face book page or tweet it like crazy so we can get more sales thanx


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I sent in my two stories -  hope they are good enough to make the cut!


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm in. Just submitted my story. Thanks for putting this together, Stella and Frank!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

FrankZubek said:


> http://firewireblog.com/2014/01/04/something-for-the-journey-an-ebook-author-collective-edited-by-stella-wilkinson/
> 
> We're on Fire Wire again
> Now this highlights pop culture news and he has lots of followers and, best of all, we'll be on the front page til at least Monday
> ...


Great work Frank, I tweeted the link


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Just doing my job, ma'am.....best is yet to come.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Interesting. My latest attempt is a mere 612 words at present.

Stella - what's the shortest story you've included so far? Or have you not kept a running tally of every entry?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't forget folks- a large number of people are stuck at home and they HAVE toys that can get an APP and bring our little book into their home..

But they don't know about it until it shows up on twitter. (hint)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Finished a story about a woman who encounters a homeless vet on the street and still tweaking a war story- something different from my usual feel good fare. Trying to keep it under 1000 words and still have the impact its meant to have.
Both stories were- as usual- invigorating.

How's everyone else doing? ( Even though, yeah, there's still weeks to go before deadline)


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I've stuck to the trend of my other submissions by doing something completely different to before. This time I've aimed for straight up horror. Alas, it is barely beyond 600 words, but I'll no doubt revisit and beef up.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I have to hang out less here the rest of the month folks
I need to get cracking on a few of my own books so I make a few deadlines for March
see you all later


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

You had me at David Gerrold. "The Trouble with Tribbles" is in a tie for my favorite Star Trek episode ("City on the Edge of Forever").

I've got an idea for a story, but haven't been able to write yet. Got the dreaded "crud", and can barely sit up, much less do anything else. I hope to get it done soon, before I forget it -- and that's happened, too. I've had absolutely fabulous ideas for something, sat down to write, and boom, it's gone.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Gentle reminder

Seven weeks to go til Feb 28 deadline


tick tock tick tock........


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I managed to write a short today during nap time. A little tweeking and I'll probably throw that into the pot


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Just send in my story - I'd be honored to be part of this again.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

I just emailed in my submission for part 3!  I hope it fits in and I can by included once again.  Thanks for your efforts, Stella and Frank!

P


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome idea.
I'd be happy to donate my time for a cover or promotional material if those aren't things you've already got.
(That also goes for anyone else doing nonprofit charity projects)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Bumping the thread.
Just over a month left before deadline. Thats roughly 5 weeks

My roughed out plan is to start accepting Q&A from people Feb 15 and post it on my blog

Gonna post an announcement OF the fact we have three big authors with us on my webpage then too along with their pictures

We still have NOT as yet planned a release date though it is still- roughly- late March

So if you plan to submit- get going
If you sent it- Stella will be contacting you down the road
If you are stuck- how can I help?  [email protected] 
Stella is currently busy and will drop in once a week or so I imagine.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all,
As Frank said I am a bit out of touch right now, I'm in the middle of moving house and without internet broadband, so going to a cafe to log in as often as I can. Please do keep submitting and I will get back to you all as soon as I have read them and can let you know.
Thank you very much to anyone who is donating anything, it all helps! xxx


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

jesrphoto said:


> Awesome idea.
> I'd be happy to donate my time for a cover or promotional material if those aren't things you've already got.
> (That also goes for anyone else doing nonprofit charity projects)


Hi Jersphoto, sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I havent been around much. We hopefully have a cover artist, but any other help is always appreciated. I followed the link in your signature, and your covers are FAB! I've seen one I want, but I'm refusing to allow myself to buy any more until I've paid for the editing on my current book, so hopefully it will still be there at that time! x


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Submitted today.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

SVD said:


> Submitted today.


I think I might have wet myself just looking at your covers!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can I assume you got my stories, I sent them what feels like a long long time ago and not heard back... just making sure.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Can I assume you got my stories, I sent them what feels like a long long time ago and not heard back... just making sure.


Hi V
So sorry, I've sent you an email direct.
x


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi all

UPDATE

4 weeks and 4 days til the deadline
Thats like.... one superbowl and 4 episodes of your favorite tv show 
( unless you follow the syndication version than its like..... well, dozens)

Still.... tick tock tick tock
Still time to think up a story- outline it- write it- sit on it- rewrite- polish- rewrite again and submit.

remember the rules....
*1,000 word limit
It CAN be an old story but can never have been placed on a critique community board or face book or blog or webpage. Amazon has little robots with bad tempers and they'll find it and flag the book.
*
Better to be safe and just submit a fresh idea.
Not tough to do. 3 pages.
*No erotica or extreme violence but anything else goes.*
Add an email or webpage link at the end with a really brief bio.

Any questions feel free to email me or Stella or ask it right here
Just remember she is in the UK and I'm in Ohio so depending on when you ask depends on when we'll see it and reply but we've been known to get back to anyone anywhere in 24 hours.

Here is our rough timeline
Feb 15 I'll post the new Question and Answer thread on my blog
(please don't send me anything until after that date)
Feb 28 is the deadline to have all stories in
March 2 thru March 7 or so Stella will be editing

We're hoping to release the book before the end of March but no firm date quite yet

And we do plan an omnibus edition of all 3 books sometime around late July

Now I have to get ready to go to work and I'll be back tonight to check in


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Stella, I just e-mailed you my story "Refusal of the Call". Hope you like it and looking forward to reading everybody else's.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

It's fantastic to see the stories starting to come in. All those I have so far are brilliant in my opinion


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Reminder
28 days to deadline
If you want to be part of Book 3- which is the final book of this series- time to sit in the chair and get it written.

Go ahead and enjoy the Suprbowl if you partake in that but then focus on a story you want to tell and get it written.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Three and a half weeks
Just sayin'


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I submitted a story on Jan. 5 and haven't heard back yet. Should I have by now?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

MrBourbons said:


> Interesting. My latest attempt is a mere 612 words at present.
> 
> Stella - what's the shortest story you've included so far? Or have you not kept a running tally of every entry?


Hi, shortest story so far is 420 words. I have no problem with it being shorter


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

hs said:


> I submitted a story on Jan. 5 and haven't heard back yet. Should I have by now?


Yes you should!! I'm going to go search my folders and get right back to you by email. Really sorry if it's my fault!


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Hi, shortest story so far is 420 words. I have no problem with it being shorter


I've just gone back to it to see if it's ready, and editing has dropped it to 606


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

MrBourbons said:


> I've just gone back to it to see if it's ready, and editing has dropped it to 606


Wow, way to slash the word count after editing!  I often end up with more words after an edit like that... SMH


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Yes you should!! I'm going to go search my folders and get right back to you by email. Really sorry if it's my fault!


No problem. I just sent you another email to re-submit the story. If you don't get it, please let me know.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Glad to see I still have some time before deadline! Now that I'm not feeling as if I'm clinging to the doorjamb of Death's Door, I can get to writing the story (already have it pretty much in my head, just need to type it).


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I was going to submit mine today, but I've gone through four sets of editing already. It's only 600 blimming words!

If I don't make any more changes on the next sweep, then it'll be going in.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

No problem at all with stories a bit shorter!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I dont get how you can write such short stories. I had to beat and whine and fuss and cry to come close to the 1k mark. That's only like 1/3rd of a chapter for me! heh. It is a skill that is just not in my set I guess.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Stella, have you seen Julie's "Tell me about your charity book projects" thread?

Frank already mentioned the anthologies, but Julie also offered to share charity projects and run guest blogs, so it might be worth contacting her.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Stella, have you seen Julie's "Tell me about your charity book projects" thread?
> 
> Frank already mentioned the anthologies, but Julie also offered to share charity projects and run guest blogs, so it might be worth contacting her.


This.
Yes it would be best for Stella to stay in touch with her and and do a guest blog for it but I saw that and put in a word for the project as Stella is probably still wrapping up her house move and probably still a bit busy


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a story, just under 500 words. It's ready to go, but can anyone tell me how you want it formatted? It's a Word .docx, but what about typeface, styles, etc? Does any of that matter? It's reasonably "stripped." If there's a post about that I missed it, sorry.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> I have a story, just under 500 words. It's ready to go, but can anyone tell me how you want it formatted? It's a Word .docx, but what about typeface, styles, etc? Does any of that matter? It's reasonably "stripped." If there's a post about that I missed it, sorry.


They want it single spaced, 8pt papyrus font, in pink for female authors, blue for male so that it is easy to sort them. Thanks!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Lindy I can tell you what Stella told me for mine- which are also in Word doc

Flush the words to the left- no indentations for each new paragraph and make it all single space
Here is a chunk of an old story of mine IN the formatting Stella prefers

The Stapler
Frank Zubek 
“Oh, man!” 
Derrick Sommers placed his box of personal belongings on the trunk of his car and turned to see what was wrong and saw Laurie Jones in the snow. She must have slipped on the ice.  She worked in accounting and from the few times that he had talked to her, she seemed nice. He also saw that the contents of her box had spilt out onto the cement.
“Let me help you,” Derrick said as he offered his hand.
She looked up while leaning against her car and smiled and then she laughed. “No, I’m good. Really.”
Seeing that she was okay and unhurt, he sat next to her and returned her smile. “I may as well join you. We’re both out on our butts anyway, job wise.” They both laughed at this.
As Derrick scooped up her papers, she collected several miscellaneous items and placed them back in the box.
It’s okay. You don’t need to put them in order,” she said. “It’s just a bunch of personal emails I’ve kept over the years. They almost didn’t let me leave with them. Using company paper and ink and all that. Derrick, isn’t it?”
“Derrick, yeah,” he confirmed. “Oh, well at least let me straighten them out for you. I’ll only be a minute.”
Laurie studied him a moment and finally shrugged. “But what I’m saying is that it doesn’t matter. My whole life is in disorder, not just my job. I have no idea where I’ll find work now. I didn’t expect this.” As she said this she wiped a tear from her cheek.
In quick order he was able to straighten everything out and put them all back in the folder. “Do you have a stapler? I can just clip them all together for you.”

Just be sure you had someone give it a line read and its edited to perfection before you send it

There is still time- deadline is feb 28
Good luck!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> They want it single spaced, 8pt papyrus font, in pink for female authors, blue for male so that it is easy to sort them. Thanks!


Yo Vydor- easy on the jokes. Stella has a tough enough time with her editing than to have to worry about why a number of new writers are submitting their work in pink colors ( there ARE some out there who might take your suggestion literally)
So I'm invoking my power of co-editor to keep the rules on track here

One more thing....
Black font only
12 point Times Roman


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

FrankZubek said:


> Yo Vydor- easy on the jokes.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, Frank. Exactly what I wanted to know!  

 So, let me reiterate: you want all centered text, 16 point all caps, pink Comic Sans, lots of tabs and extra paragraph returns, right? Plus, of course, several columns and a table or two...


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Thanks, Frank. Exactly what I wanted to know!
> 
> So, let me reiterate: you want all centered text, 16 point all caps, pink Comic Sans, lots of tabs and extra paragraph returns, right? Plus, of course, several columns and a table or two...


Close, you forgot the papyrus font.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I was going all out this time and submitting everything as HTML. That's cool, right?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

(Frank sighs, shakes head, walks off stage)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

the promo announcement for book 3 is now on my blog
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
and also on my webpage 
This is the specific link to the actual news page where the news is posted 
http://www.frankzubek.net/news.html
Feel free to post a link to my blog or web page on your own pages or blogs

I have a note into Stella on the Q and A portion
We should post them once each story is approved I'm checking on this
As soon as she gives me the high sign I'll post the questions here and then post your answers on the blog

Those of you who want to partake can and those who dont- dont have to- no problem


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

...and two stories by me! Come on, surely I am famous enough to warrant a mention?


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

_ And that's not all!
This is a unique anthology as it contains over two dozen stories from authors who live in seven different countries, some famous and some being published for the first time. There is action, fantasy, horror, humor, mystery, romance, slice of life, science fiction, and any number of other fictional subjects. _

Right there- see? Wave a few times so you stand out in the crowd a bit more

You're gonna be in the contents page (twice) as well as hogging a few pages in the actual book 
(You might even get lucky and be in front of or following one of the big guys)
Didn't get much attention as a child, huh?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

FrankZubek said:


> _ And that's not all!
> This is a unique anthology as it contains over two dozen stories from authors who live in seven different countries, some famous and some being published for the first time. There is action, fantasy, horror, humor, mystery, romance, slice of life, science fiction, and any number of other fictional subjects. _
> 
> Right there- see? Wave a few times so you stand out in the crowd a bit more
> ...


I was the middle child... LOL!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, there you go. That explains EVERYTHING!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow we're on page 5 already
So as a reminder since some folks don't like to backtrack the last few pages to catch up (I do it myself as well) I want to remind you of a few news items

# 1 The promo announcement for book 3 is now on my blog
www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
and also on my webpage 
This is the specific link to the actual news page where the news is posted
http://www.frankzubek.net/news.html
Feel free to post a link to my blog or web page on your own pages or blogs

# 2 Also email your reading friends and followers that we do indeed have Anderson, Gerrold and McLarty in the book and if interested they should buy a copy when its released to check it out

# 3 Stella is still in the middle of moving and as soon as she settles in and returns here I'll post the questions for my blog and you guys - those who want to- can partake in that

But it may be a few more weeks
I CAN tell you that she says she has approved every story sent to date ( and I would assume that means up to last week give or take a day) but she will be in touch with each of you as she gets there

# 4 Also don't forget there are only EIGHTEEN days to deadline for your story so get cracking
Since we now have three famous writers on board the third book could really get a large number of sales and if you want the chance at the opportunity to be part of that then.... sit down and get typing

This may or may not be a clue for you but yesterday I only had ten hits on the blog but today I posted the news and did a round of tweets with the link and so far (Its 10 am in Ohio) I have 70 hits -- today alone!_)

So whether you are interested in Hugh's anthology or ours..... once published that makes it an official credit on your bibliography. You will be a published author.
You can grow forward from there
Thats it for today
Have a good rest of the day everyone ( you too Vydor)


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Just sent Stella my story, _Vietnam with a Side of Asparagus_.

And I would be happy to participate in the interviews on your blog, Frank -- assuming Stella accepts the story, of course.

(P.S. I'm an American living in Turkey, so that might make the number of countries represented eight!)


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

UPDATE Feb 14

Hi Lindy thanks for submitting to Stella (The title alone really intrigues me)
And yeah if you're accepted that would make it eight countries for us!

Okay now a note to everyone else-----

Yes *everyone should remember that not all stories may be accepted*
Chances are very very good and yet there are exceptions- just like submitting to the big 6 in New York

So you all know......
Stella is still in the middle of a move into a new home so she is busy but I am in touch with her

With the deadline still 15 days off there is still time for her to finish settling into her new home and unpack

Then she has to read all the entries and do whatever voo doo an editor does (I'm just in marketing)

What we're looking at is a release AFTER March 15 but before March 30

In fact I can start accepting Q and A from everybody ( those who wish to) *starting the 15th* but of course I have to wait til she gives me the list of *accepted authors.*
So it'll be a little while longer folks hang in there.

This is the updated timeline

*Feb 28 * official deadline to have a story into Stella

*March 15* I'll post the questions for Q and A right here and you can officially start emailing me your answers if you want to participate though you dont have to- its a little extra promotion possibility I am providing on my blog www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/ ( you have to scroll a little there to find the QandA for the first two books)

*BEFORE March wraps up* we should see the finished book on amazon and smashwords in both ebook and paperback

After that we're looking *late July* for an omnibus edition where all 3 books will be in one convenient big book

Meanwhile I am looking for a new job so I have been distracted myself but I am keeping an eye on this thread so if you have a question post it here and I should get back to you within a day if not two.
And remember I'm in Ohio and when not at home I have no computer access so think of the time diff.

Here is the contact info
Stella Wilkinson [email protected] 
Frank Zubek [email protected]

Meantime if any of you were published in the first two books there is always the constant need for individual marketing on twitter and face book to promote those two books as we approach the release of third. If you are in the first two books you have an investment in the project and are free to help market the book.
I'm doing what I can but the more people who help me out the more eyeballs we can attract. If you do that whenever you have a spare minute over the next few weeks know now that I appreciate the assist.

And finally thanks to everyone who has donated and has been published and thanks to anyone who IS submitting for the third book. I knows its a donation and that its also a tough sell. Not every reader and fan of short story anthologies wants to buy a book with so many different genres but the important thing to remember is their 2.99 is helping a charity. There's bound to be a number of stories in the books they may not like but its like that in any anthology even those that have singular themes.

This is for the kids.
Try to push that in the marketing
Its for charity and every sale helps

Okay I better stop. I tend to write more on these boards than I do my own writing lol

Have a good weekend folks


----------



## RichardWolanski (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Stella. 

I just sent my email.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Got my story done. It took a while, because it changed as I was thinking it out. Weird how that happens, eh?

The ending was stumping me, which is unusual for me with short stories. Normally I have the whole thing in one fell swoop. Bam! But, I like how this one turned out. It fits, and solves a problem I'd been having with the story.

I was afraid I was going to go way over the 1k mark -- like, into 3k+ land -- but suddenly it just came together, and with a little editing it's at 870 words.

I'll send it along to Stella in the morning. I'm pooped, and I need to finish dinner. Have a great weekend, all. Happy writing!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi guys, just popping in to say hello and stuff but...

More important! I've been offline for a couple of days (i have a dongle thingie to keep me online during the move but the British storms are hitting here big time and totally knocking it out). Anyway, there were two messages asking me if I'd recieved their work, and I hadnt!! So if you have not heard back from me by Monday (I'm trawling through my other folders in the meantime just in case) then assume I have NOT had it. I can only apologise and blame gmail. I WILL respond even if only to say I have it, so you should have heard from me!
Thank you all so much for your patience!
Very best wishes during the mega floods
SW


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Hope you're okay and not flooded, Stella.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe we need to send our stories in via rubber ducky then!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, man, Stella, as if moving isn't bad enough!

I haven't sent mine yet, decided to give it another editing pass this weekend.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have heard from FOUR people now that have been accepted as authors and only know about this anthology because I told them about it. So spreading the word works people - Lets all remember to talk up the anthology when it goes live! Do it for the children!


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I think my submission has had more than enough tinkering. It's been sent to you, Stella.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am being asked by people on the other forum where I am proting this for you all what kind of file you want. I have been saying WORD DOC cause well that is what I sent in and I was not tared and feathered over it. Is that the correct answer though?  One is specifically asking about submitting in RTF.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

11 days to go people.
If you have a story in you, now is the time
If you are waiting for inspiration- kick your muse in the ass


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

W00t! another of my underlings has made it in! I count SEVEN authors in this book directly under my influence...err because of my umm suggestion.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Why do I only hear about these things at the last minute  ? I'll have a go at writing something by the end of the month, or revising something that's lying around on my hard drive.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

It's only a thousand words, Edward. You can do it.

Vincent, well done for getting so many people to submit.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes Vincent- thanks for everything you've done so far.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

What can I say other than I spent a considerable amount of time as a child myself so I sympathize with their plight.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

OK, 'Twilight Raid' is in the email. You can add Canada to the country list if it's accepted and you don't have any Canadians already .


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

*A reminder again to back up Stella's statement above*

If you sent her something and have *not yet* heard from her- *resubmit!*

If you sent something and she said rework it- don't wait for the muse- *hammer at it and resubmit*

If you've just now heard about this project...you have ten days ( or one weekend) left. *Submit!*

Feb 28 is the deadline

One more thing- remember the stuff you submit shouldn't have spent time on the internet- like a blog or facebook to show off to others how well you write or even been accepted to an official webpage that features stories. Amazon has readers who will complain if there is a story in the book and they read it ellsewhere. If that happens amazon will flag the book. We don't want that- don't need that.
Original stuff or something you submitted and it got rejected but otherwise not seen by the naked human eye anywhere else okay? Thanks so much.

A cover is being worked on
As soon as she gives me a list of accepted authors I'll set up the final question and answer on my blog
The book should go live in just over a month

tick tock tick tock folks....


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Fresh update Feb 20 11.15 pm Ohio time

First off Stella is very sorry she hasnt yet gotten back to a few of you
She's still in the middle of a family/home move as well as local flooding and her gmail is on the fritz off and on 
*That's not a total excuse but a chunk of it is beyond her control and she apologizes*

Meantime in this homestretch as we approach the deadline of Feb 28 you can use My email to submit and I can
forward the story to her and we'll use my file as a backup if her email crashes

She HAS told me that she does have drop box so a huge number of submissions are already in there
* but from today onward send your stuff to my email * >>>>>> [email protected] 
I'll keep it in my own drop box as well as forward it to her as she is still the editor of the project
but I *WILL* reply to let you know I got the story

If I do not reply to you in say 3 days assume something went wrong and ask me
Thanks so much for your understanding and patience
Frank and Stella


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Update Feb 22  8.30 pm Ohio time
Remember folks- just because the stories are being donated Stella still has a standard of quality she wants to maintain. So one or two of you may get an email from her asking you to clarify a point in your story or to cut some words or whatever. 

Or..... for whatever her reasons may be.....she may tell you your story has been rejected.

Just giving you a heads up as head into the editing phase

6 days to deadline


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

A shout out to everyone that this month both Books 1 and 2 *got a five star review-- EACH! *
And by different people!!!
This is the american amazon books not the UK amazon page
This is great for the books so for sales so jump on twitter and facebook

Congrats to everybody!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool stuff.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Isn't it? Jump on twitter with a link and remind people the books are out there
Maybe not so much the fact we got a review ( they can see that when they get there) but HAVING a good review there waiting for them should certainly help sales-- especially since each of the two books got a review from two different people

Hell I still doing a happy dance

Yes I emailed Stella and told her the news. She deserves a huge round of applause.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay I'm raising a little red flag here
Anyone over there in the UK know Stella?
Its been a few days since I have heard from her
Her facebook hasnt been updated since NOvember so I cant message her from that
I'll try twitter

****  just tweeted her but if one of you over there knows her give her a nudge willya?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry!!
I am having a bad time with not having broadband set up in the new house yet and I'm relying on a dongle which stops working when it rains! Gah...
But - I am working hard on the anthology (dont need internet to do that) and will answer all emails today as long as the sun keeps shining lol
I'll check back here as soon as I've got to you all, just in case anyone is still waiting to hear from me. I'm so sorry about the timing (not that there is ever a good time to be without internet really), and the fact that some emails dont seem to have reached me at all. Send copies to Frank if you are at all concerned, he will make sure I get them or answer them himself.

We have a lovely cover nearly finished and it's all coming together  Hang in there people, and feel free to send me any last minute submissions, deadline is still a day away.....


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay Stella and the UK are still afloat 

And you heard her - *tomorrow is the last day (lets make it midnight Friday where YOU live to be fair)*
So the backup plan is still in place
Yes, please endure my numbering system here again

1 IF you had sent her something say- *in the past weekend or havent yet heard from her *send the story to me
[email protected] and I'll send it her way. I WILL reply to you

2 If you send it to me and I dont reply in a day or two *ask me again ( or shout me out here on the thread)*

3 I, too, have some real life issues going on ( such as accumulating my mother to a nursing home and a search for a new job which means grinding through the near fruitless interview process with a number of prospects which slows down my own personal projects but sidetracks me a little bit keeping p on my email as well as marketing the books). Probably too much info there but Stella has the flooding and wrapping up a family move in process I have my own life but be assured we both want to make the third book the biggest and best and as equally professional as the first two have been

4 Also remember we ARE treating this project as a professional project as any other out there so send something that is as perfect as you can but remember there is a chance one or two stories may not be up to our standards and one or two of you may get a rejection- if Stella sees potential she will ask for a quick last minute tweak or two but if it isn't there it isn't there and she will thank you but ask you to try elsewhere with the story.

so remember to get that story to us and keep tweeting the first two books on twitter and pushing them on facebook. The more we network online the better the chances we'll get sales for the charity

Thanks for the patience
Have a good weekend


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you're okay, Stella.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Last day folks
Wherever you live- once the clock strikes midnight times up.

Thanks to all who've contributed a story
Stella will be talking to you within a week for sure as she wraps up
If she doesnt for some reason let me know I'll double check with her


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Just emailed mine. I hate pushing the deadline, but I just didn't like some things in the story, so I've been fiddling with it. I think I got it right now. Only Stella can judge. Ack. Crossing fingers and hoping she likes it. 

I'll blog about the anthology later, which should send something out on my Twitter, Facebook and Google Plus things. I don't get many readers, but you never know who might be intrigued.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

a little tease

Stella says theres at least 40 stories
Thats twice the number of the last book

More info later.....


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> a little tease
> 
> Stella says theres at least 40 stories
> Thats twice the number of the last book
> ...


Yay! Looking forward to this! I suppose I should start working on my story submission... I still have time right?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Paul Kohler said:


> Yay! Looking forward to this! I suppose I should start working on my story submission... I still have time right?


Is is only 10 AM here on east coast of USA - so judging by that clock, PLENTY of time. Go for it.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Its 11.10 here in Ohio
Overall...... times up.

The most recent submissions will hear from Stella soon enough and we plan to post the list of people who made the cut in a week or so right here

Cover is being worked on 

She is starting to edit and collate the stories so it will be a few more weeks but the book should be live by the end of the month barring "life" and its evil bag of tricks

Meanwhile-- continue tweeting and face booking the first two books- tell people to catch up because the third book is coming soon


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all!
Well, I think I have them all in the bank now 
It's more than 40 at final count, so thrilled, and the quality is excellent, gold stars all round. With any luck I should have collated, formatted and edited by the end of the month. Watch this space for a cover reveal, it's a beaut. with a couple of 'Easter Eggs'.
Thank you so much to everyone who contributed to this worthy cause.
SW x


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the cover, Stella.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

_I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it. I'm about to...._ Oh wait! Wrong thread.

Looking forward to seeing the cover!


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Great...glad we could help.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

"over 40" stories... some shorter, a few longer... so are we talking 35,000 - 45,000 words?


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Got my second story in last night with four minutes to spare .


Dang, Edward! You got me beat. I thought I was going to be the last one in under the deadline. Good job!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

A few of you are, of course, tweeting thru the Oscars to help promote the books right?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

An idea I had this morning- Stella IS planning an omnibus edition in July or August. What I plan to do is ask my local library to order a dozen copies ( Cuyahoga County boasts a dozen or so branches and is fifth in the country for borrows per year)

I mean after all this is an actual writing credit for you if you have one or more stories in any of the three books. I was planning to be available to give a talk about my experience with the book ( and also the marketing)

Of course its a library so they cant have five dozen on hand to sell......
but I can talk about the book- the charity- my career so far- what else I am selling on kindle and where anyone who is interested can buy the book for their own kindle or iPad.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a great idea, Frank. I might try this as well. You're always thinking outside the box!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Paul
I hate being in the box. Too crowded.

Besides which by doing the tweets/facebooks/and other self promotions ( like also having links in my email signature so whoever I send an email to they can see the links) you never know who will see your work

But again -- the marketing of an anthology or your own stuff is just as important as the actual writing of the work. If nobody knows its there how can they buy a copy?

And thats why I was up through the night last night getting my tweets read by at least a billion people who were, following the Oscars.
Not that a number of you had the time to do the same thing - everyone has a family and other needs-- but again.... the more people who have participated in the book who hep me market them.... the better the chances we'll have sales that will help the charity.

And over the long term.... a number of you might get some sales of your own works as well

But its all marketing.
Even if its just for an hour a week thats a number of people out there who are reminded that you have things for sale ( as well as the anthologies)


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

That's a great idea for promoting the books, Frank. If I (a) lived in the States, and (b) ever crawled out from under my bed, I would certainly do the same!

Will the cover be available for us to use for our promotions, before publication? And could we have a reminder of the actual publication date? I'll be doing my promoting closer to that. Like me, what few followers I have are easily distracted -- a bit like the dog in _Up_. Love them dearly, but...

Squirrel!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Lindy

The cover IS done but Stella wants to release it here first on this very thread for you all and then after that you can all copy paste it and use it for your own promotions. See, the thing is she doesn't want it posted too soon because then the wait for the actual book for readers might be a week or so too long and they will forget

She is deep in the editing and collating process at the moment so probably has little time thinking of a date though if she is as good as her word on the last two books the book should go live before this month is over. After all there are twice as many stories as there were in the last book so that's twice the work on her part. 
Its just a few more weeks to go. And either her or I will continue to update you all right here with any news
thanks from her and I for all your patience

Again---  the time will pass faster if a number of you keep busy promoting the first two books
They are live right now and waiting to be read. ( gentle nudge with my cattleprod)


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how many copies of either volume have been sold so far? I need to sort myself out with paperback copies at some point so those featuring my work can take pride of place in my study.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

MrBourbons Last time her and I discussed that subject ( a few weeks ago) she said we had sold nearly 40 units between the two books both in paper and ebook

The thing of its is- if you will all note the Book Bazaar, at MINIMUM, 50 new ebooks get posted there a day. Not counting whatever is released to the world through traditional publishing.

And yeah, we're talking all kinds of genres. Non fiction, horror, humor, thrillers. James Patterson alone seems to put out a book a month. Anthologies in and of themselves are a tough sell because they have a small audience.

Now OUR little publication is unique in that it is full of a variety of genres which makes it even tougher to sell. The average reader doesn't look past the book to the end goal >>> proceeds to charity.
All they want ( rightfully so) is something to read for their 2.99.
NOw not every single story in the book is in a genre they normally read.
And yeah it can be maddening to US authors because we're here screaming at them that the money is helping kids.
But still....people want to be able to enjoy a book they bought- and while not every anthology fan reads every single story IN an anthology not every reader will like every one of the stories in HERE!!!!

But thats where the marketing comes in

I have to say that from where I sit we do need a few more people to get more active on the social media to push the books. While it is great we have the talents of Kevin Anderson, David Gerrold and Ron McLarty this time around in book 3-- it means nothing if nobody out there looking for reading material even knows its on sale.

We;re in the homestretch here boys and girls
Get on twitter and post a link on your face book page and send out emails
Do you know of a webpage that features reviews? Ask if they want to review the books.
The more people who market- the better the chances the books have of being seen and bought
We need numbers folks.
Remember.... this is for the kids
Yeah its a tough format to sell ( multi-genre anthology) but in the end we'll be helping kids

Okay thats my PBS speech
jump out there and let people know we're here (They can buy James Patterson anytime)

UPDATE EDIT
Another idea for marketing- do it once and never do it again-- go into your mail settings under vacation or announcements and copy paste the link to the book-- like this
Frank Zubek
Cell (number here)
I write stories and novellas. http://www.frankzubek.net/my-books.html
Blog:www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
I have stories in a three book charity anthology series http://www.amazon.com/Something-Read-Ride-Charity-Anthology-ebook/dp/B00G9I8K5E/
Save it and then from then on every email you send to anyone it will be there
a few will get curious and check it out
and the best thing of it is its automatic! You dont have to keep going in there thinking of clever new ways to push the books like I do on twitter.... its there everytime you send an email
If a number of you could do that it would help the books ( as well as the third book coming out in a few weeks) Thanks again


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a reminder as we work towards a close on this project... If every author in the new book mentioned it on their site, email, facebook, etc at release then it could get a nice big spike in the beginning which would increase visibility. Some of us have more reach than others, but if we all combine our reach that will ensure the word gets out. 

I did that last release and I know of several copies that were purchased because of that release day pushing. If we all do that we can make this charity a good chunk of change.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I think book 2 has multiple authors linked ( scroll down a little to see them) but yeah- for some reason not so much with book 2. And amazon may have a limit on how many folks can have a blue link right next to the editor ( in the portion immediately next to the book cover)

But then again Stella has the password for all that not I. If its possible to do that thats up to her....when she finds a bit of time.

Still.... we can all copy paste the code link ( at the top in the header) and put that on our blogs.
And do it now so we can build up momentum with the first two books as the release of the third approaches. People HAVE three payments of 2.99 in their pocket- its up to us to make sure they spend nine bucks on our book and not others.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Edward, you can e-mail support and have the book manually added to your author page. It's what I did for No. 2.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Edward, you can e-mail support and have the book manually added to your author page. It's what I did for No. 2.


What support address did you use?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I was Author Central support. I filled out an online form as far as I can remember.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

News from Stella    She is still unpacking and editing between boxes.
Then of course -- like the last two books -- it has to be double checked by a proof reader she knows for a quality product
But she promises the end of March
Meantime we still have the two books to push
Or you could write more chapters of that book you're working on (May as well do it now before spring arrives with all its distractions-- but then a true writer is never distracted)

so it'll be a few more weeks
sorry ---such is life


----------



## Aditi_B (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow! I just started following this thread now. And it is so great to see so many established authors making contributions. My case - this is my first submission ever! Needless to say I'm nervous   and of course very excited to see how the book turns out   It's amazing to see everybody's involvement...! Good luck to all


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aditi_B said:


> Wow! I just started following this thread now. And it is so great to see so many established authors making contributions. My case - this is my first submission ever! Needless to say I'm nervous  and of course very excited to see how the book turns out  It's amazing to see everybody's involvement...! Good luck to all


Welcome! This appears to be your first post in the cafe, so I will say watch out for Frank Zubek, if he sees you he will put you to work!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Now, Vydor, go back in the treehouse and eat your oatmeal quietly......

Welcome Aditi
But he is right. Go grab the links to our first two books and copy paste the links on your twitter account or facebook page to remind your followers they are for sale and for charity. And ask them to forward the link to THEIR friends and followers as well.
The more eyeballs we get the better our chance at sales.

The last book in this series is due out the end of this month so we want people to discover the first two while they wait for the biggest in the series.....book 3


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

With Stella still busy  I have a few things going on plus it got busy at the day job so I'll be off grid this week- possibly next week too but I always check my email  [email protected]

The book is due to get edited and proof read either the week of March 16 or 23rd

Still due to be released by the 31st

As always- you guys can fill the wait by pushing the first 2 books on twitter/face book

be safe


----------



## Aditi_B (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the warning Vydor 

I think spreading the word is a good idea...I already posted about it on my pages! 

However, Frank: I realized that there is no facebook page created for this charity anthology series. Why not create one elaborating the 3 books and have everybody here send out invites to their friends to check it out, like it & share it? That way we can have more discussions from a wider audience on a wider platform...


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Today, I got myself a paperback copy of anthology No. 2. I'd been planning to get one before, but for some reason I put it off. At any rate, I got my copy today and took the opportunity to take some photos (and try to get my Mom to take some with variable success) and make a blog post about it and coincidentally promote the anthology again:

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/03/13/look-what-the-mailman-bought/


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Aditi I do have a face book page for the book ( well, Journey) 
https://www.facebook.com/somethinginternational?ref=br_tf

Feel free to comment and throw up links to Book 1 in there anytime I dont wanna hog it all to myself

Cora great pix thanx for the effort

Anyone else have additional ideas we can use?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Frank: Liked the facebook page! (And commented.) 
I was only the 26th "like." Come on, people, now that we know about the page, let's give it some love!

Cora: oooo, shiny!


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep! Gone and liked it!  Number 27 right here. I'll throw some lovin' too.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Book 3 in edits
Due to go to proof reader next
Cover reveal soon

Might actually go live in just over a week
Watch this space


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

And remember folks- this is for the kids
Thanks so very much for all your donations but the bottom line is to get the book ( whether ebook of paperback formats) into the hands of readers so they can enjoy your stories ( you never know who might be reading it- agents STILL grab anthologies looking for new writers to keep track of) but for every new reader it means another chunk of cash goes to charity

The more of us who tweet and face book Book 3 when it gets released the better for everyone
Readers, us writers, and especially the kids.

Keep watching this space over the next week or so- Stella is hard at work making this the best book yet


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Can't wait to see the cover, and for it to be on sale! Woot Woot

I've made a "coming soon" thing for my pinterest board, if anyone wants it, I'll share:


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello all you wonderful people!!

I love the ideas here, the facebook page, the blogs, Cora's photos.  Thank you all soooo much for your patience!

You will be relieved to hear that tonight I finished my editing! (well mostly formatting). I forgot how many hours of work that is. Anyway, it's going off to a professional proofreader/editor tonight for typos etc and then we should be looking at a release in a week or so. YAY.

As soon as I have a date on that then you all get the cover. In the meantime I'm going to paste a list of all the authors and I want you all to check I have not missed anyone that you know of (as some of you know, the bad weather here put my email up the spout).

Anyway I'm back from the Gobi, and I promise I've been working hard. It looks fantastic to me and I'm really excited for your comments on the new cover too. Please check the list below! Thank you thank you thank you all for donating! x

(Please note this is a rough draft order and is subject to change, but if you have any concerns then do contact me)

Refusal of the Call
By Cora Buhlert
Frankenstein & Igor
By Dan Fiorella
Super 88
By Erin Garlock
Twilight Raid
By Edward M. Grant
Green, Green, Blue.
By Kevin A. Lyons
Controlled Experiments
By Kevin J. Anderson
The Cyclist
By Samuel Clements
A Wish For Smish
By David Gerrold
The Last Lodger
By Stella Wilkinson
The Pawnbroker of Personalities
By Richard Wolanski
Stylish Headwear and the Problem of Free Will
By Jamie Horyski
Recall
By Graham Brand
Fuzzy’s Diner
By Michael Carmella
Vietnam with a Side of Asparagus
By Lindy Moone
All Mine
By Jamie Campbell
The Vet
By Frank Zubek
Alone
By Paul B. Kohler
Roadworks
By Edward M. Grant
Large Animal/Small Animal
By Ron McLarty
And The Chimps Shall Lead
By Paul Levinson
The Long Elegance of Sleep
By Helen Cho
More Than A Feeling
By Cate Dean
A Flurry of Footsteps
By H.S. Stone
The Skylight Room
By Karen Tucker
Tonianna Gallager
By Mary Kincaid
Scout’s Ninety Seconds of Enlightenment
By Joe Tannian
A Change of Heart
By Cate Dean
Whither Time
By Sheila Guthrie
Mason and Me
By Kelly Lytle
Involuntarily in Charge
By T.L. Champion
The Spitwalk Contest
By Richard Wolanski
Faceless
By Neil Bursnoll
Looking Down
By Dario Solera
Wasteland, Part 1
By Vincent Trigili
Wasteland, Part 2
By Vincent Trigili
The Last President of the United States
By Stephen Drivick
Peregrine Comes To OJO
By Ron McLarty
Following String
By Jamie Campbell
A grown man’s love story
By Debadatta Pati
Moving
By Donald R. Broyles
Surprise, surprise!
By Aditi Bathia
The Not Wanting
By J. David Core
What Is The World Coming To?
By Rich Walls
What Ever Happened To Annie Garrett?
By Frank Zubek


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, just to answer the question of author recognition on Amazon etc.

I have to put one name or it cant go live. I dont particularly want it to be my name, but Smashwords (who I use for distribution everywhere else) insist the name on the cover matches the name on the user account, so I HAD to have my name on the cover, though I would very gladly have left it off (I honestly dont want any credit for this, I started it purely for charity).  Amazon only allow me to enter up to 9 names, and I dont feel it would be fair to pick and choose who should get a mention. So basically I'm leaving it up to you. Amazon will happily add any of you as the author if you contact them direct about it. Those of you who would like to be noted as authors, therefore, can be   It works exactly the same on Goodreads, you need to add yourself, I'm sorry if thats a hassle, but it seems the fairest way.  Hope that makes sense to everyone


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

That sounds awesome. Thank you for putting together the anthologies as well as all the hard work you've put into getting it all sorted. And congratulations to all involved for getting included - not only is it for a great cause, but we're all awesome authors in an amazing compendium. Bravo everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Great list! That's a lot of stories, Stella. Looking forward to seeing the cover and the completed book, of course.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay folks. The new question and answer is up on my blog www.whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/
You do not have to participate if you don't want to- but seeing as how we have three main stream authors joining us chances are a greater number of readers will take a peek at this. If You want to do this just answer the questions below and send me an email or PM me here
[email protected]  ( thats frank (dot) zubek @yahoo.com)

1 Where do you live and what's the day job?

2  What inspired this story? 

3  How long have you been writing?

4  What are you working on next?

5  Can people visit your web page or blog?

6  Can people contact you? 

Rules:
Please mention the story for my reference
Also mention its for the quesion and answer in the header of your email to me so I can find it
I will post them as best I can in order as they arrive on my desk
It might take up to 48 hours to post as I now have to "real" jobs and other issues
But join in and feel free to pass the link around


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

You got my first name wrong, Frank. I'm Cora, not Carol.

Is the Q&A also for people who have participated in one of the previous anthologies or just for new contributors, since the answers will be very similar for several questions?


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Frank: Sent my "A"s to your "Q"s via email, where it is probably checking out your junk.  

(That line didn't come out quite as planned, but so be it!)


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha    Lindy, your A & Q is online tonight.  
As for my junk- anyone can check it out but I'm married so.......maybe in the next life.....

And that came out weird also but so be it----
( couldn't resist)


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks, and lol, and also married but couldn't resist!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Now I need a cigarette  
We should stop too before the Mods notice  

Ahem----  don't forget everyone--- anybody on the writer list can be on the question and answer on my blog. JUst answer up and get it to me and I'll post it

(And please keep tweeting and face booking Books 1 and 2 while we wait for Book 3)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

As for the interview - I assume it is only for the poor schmucks that have not filled out the prior one?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

This current interview is for anyone who has a story in book 3
Something To Take On The Trip

The list of all those is right here

If you do not wish to participate for any reason I have no problem with that
I figure a handful of readers might follow the links in the marketing and want to read a bit more about a few of the writers and behind the scenes of those stories

Refusal of the Call
By Cora Buhlert
Frankenstein & Igor
By Dan Fiorella
Super 88
By Erin Garlock
Twilight Raid
By Edward M. Grant
Green, Green, Blue.
By Kevin A. Lyons
Controlled Experiments
By Kevin J. Anderson
The Cyclist
By Samuel Clements
A Wish For Smish
By David Gerrold
The Last Lodger
By Stella Wilkinson
The Pawnbroker of Personalities
By Richard Wolanski
Stylish Headwear and the Problem of Free Will
By Jamie Horyski
Recall
By Graham Brand
Fuzzy?s Diner
By Michael Carmella
Vietnam with a Side of Asparagus
By Lindy Moone
All Mine
By Jamie Campbell
The Vet
By Frank Zubek
Alone
By Paul B. Kohler
Roadworks
By Edward M. Grant
Large Animal/Small Animal
By Ron McLarty
And The Chimps Shall Lead
By Paul Levinson
The Long Elegance of Sleep
By Helen Cho
More Than A Feeling
By Cate Dean
A Flurry of Footsteps
By H.S. Stone
The Skylight Room
By Karen Tucker
Tonianna Gallager
By Mary Kincaid
Scout?s Ninety Seconds of Enlightenment
By Joe Tannian
A Change of Heart
By Cate Dean
Whither Time
By Sheila Guthrie
Mason and Me
By Kelly Lytle
Involuntarily in Charge
By T.L. Champion
The Spitwalk Contest
By Richard Wolanski
Faceless
By Neil Bursnoll
Looking Down
By Dario Solera
Wasteland, Part 1
By Vincent Trigili
Wasteland, Part 2
By Vincent Trigili
The Last President of the United States
By Stephen Drivick
Peregrine Comes To OJO
By Ron McLarty
Following String
By Jamie Campbell
A grown man?s love story
By Debadatta Pati
Moving
By Donald R. Broyles
Surprise, surprise!
By Aditi Bathia
The Not Wanting
By J. David Core
What Is The World Coming To?
By Rich Walls
What Ever Happened To Annie Garrett?
By Frank Zubek


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Just sent you the answers to your questions, Frank.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Cora    You are up.
thanx


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> This current interview is for anyone who has a story in book 3
> Something To Take On The Trip


Let me clarify:
I am in both #2, and #3. I answered the questions for #2 already. Does that mean I should not answer them again this round?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

You have a different story in # 3
So talk about it. 
I am willing to allow some of you to throw an additional question or two in there if you wish tho I do reserve the right to not use it but I should think whatever you come up with is fine as long as it stays on the story- what made you write it- how long it took to write- what you want readers to take away from it- etc etc etc


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> You have a different story in # 3
> So talk about it.
> I am willing to allow some of you to throw an additional question or two in there if you wish tho I do reserve the right to not use it but I should think whatever you come up with is fine as long as it stays on the story- what made you write it- how long it took to write- what you want readers to take away from it- etc etc etc


Okay - I will work on something for you then.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Just +1 and tweeted the interview, Frank. I will also plug it on my blogs later.


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

Sent mine. Stella didn't get the emails from my normal email address, so let me know if you don't.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Okay - I will work on something for you then.


OK, all sent and stuff.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine is sent.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

So far everyone should be up on the blog
Let me know if I missed you


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Just sent you my Q & A, Frank - delighted to see this nearing publication!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

there was apparently a glitch of some kind with my blog last night ( plus I was sleepy) and didnt fully check everything before signing off the blog I guess
Vincent 
Edward
Paul
Cate
Cora
Lindy 
JD Core    should all be up

I have a few issues here plus two jobs ( for the past two weeks) so forgive me if the interviews aren't similar looking- I want to have them up at least. When I get time I will go thru and make it all look nice.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do we have a title for book 3 yet?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Something To Take On The Trip


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> Something To Take On The Trip


Cool. Thanks. I just FB about it and will possibly remember to tweet something later. Once #3 is out I will do up a blog/fb/tweet again for it like I did for book 2.

Is there still plans for an omnibus of all 3? Will it cost $9? Might be cool to combine the author interviews and add them to the omnibus. Just a random coffee deprived thought.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

There is an omnibus edition planned for summer

Cost of Book 3- as its got twice the number of stories of book 2, will cost 3.99

The omnibus price is still in the air but I doubt it'll be as high as 9.99  We do want to attract the most readers and not have an outrageous price. Its - as always- going to be a tough sell anyway since it has a variety of genres inside. But thats why I invited a number of main stream writers along to help with sales. A number of their readers may not have ever read their submitted works. I CAN tell you that Mr McLarty's  two entries have never seen print.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I've just emailed you my answers Frank. Thanks for putting together the post.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank - just shared your post about the questions with some other authors that are in the anthology but not members here. So, yeah, basically making more work for you cause I am helpful like that


----------



## Aditi_B (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Frank...just emailed you my Q&A as well...Thanks again for all the hard work 

Cheers!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Aditi and Graham your stuff is up on Brick Wall

Folks listen up
If you want to be in the Q and A please email me over the next week [email protected]

Once Book 3 goes live I'll be busy marketing it and while I can still post Q and A by then it'll be low priority.

We average about half of the total authors from each book for Q and A which is fine. We have 13 people now so I expect maybe 6 more and then interest will die off and again- that's fine.
You donated a story and we thank you.
Actually its more important to market the books than to have an interview available
( my opinion)
This is just a chance to have a reader or two find out more about you ( and then go on to buy a few more of your books) Or not. I have no idea if this is even working but I offer it for everyone who has a story in the book

When we do the omnibus in the summer I plan to grab the entire interview from all three books and post it on my webpage

*Meantime there is downtime while we wait for Book 3 to go live
Please remember to take even just a minute to tweet about books 1 and 2 with a link
Post a link on your facebook page too*


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Sheila is up too  listen all    if there are imperfections or misspellings I will get to them but for now I have other things going on as well  so i am popping the stuff on as it comes in

when I have time I will make it look nicer but for now it is what it is    have a good day


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> when I have time I will make it look nicer but for now it is what it is have a good day


No worries Frank - they're up there at the moment, and that's the main thing. Thanks for creating space in your busy schedule to compile them!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Dear All
The third Anthology is with the proof reader, the wonderful Amy K. Maddox of The Blue Pencil, who is donating her time for free. For more information on the various editing services offered by The Blue Pencil, please visit www.thebluepencil.us.
Unfortunately we wont have it back until 31 March. So I'm going to suggest a release date of 1 April!

So you can start putting that out and about, and with that in mind I think it time for the cover reveal! Done, and donated, by the very talented Gayle Ramage, whose other work you can find here (including some gorgeous premades) http://www.coverd.wix.com/premadecovers www.gayleramage.co.uk










Any of the authors who would like a copy for your websites, blogs etc, please email me [email protected]


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Quick question. Do we have a name for the series? If not, I'd like to suggest "The Little Something Series."


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> Any of the authors who would like a copy for your websites, blogs etc, please email me [email protected]


So not to be silly... but why would we not just save off the picture you posted instead of email you? Is there a problem with us using that one? Thanks!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Ron McLarty's name is spelled with one "c".


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

PaulLev said:


> Ron McLarty's name is spelled with one "c".


OH! Good catch!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Also, is it possible that the cover designer's last name is misspelled in your post? Her website has an A in her last name where you have an E.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Stella,

I sent you the amended cover on March 1st (the cover with one 'c' in McLarty). I can resend the email if you wish. 



jdcore said:


> Also, is it possible that the cover designer's last name is misspelled in your post? Her website has an A in her last name where you have an E.


Lol, yes it's a typo. I'll put it down to Stella's eagerness to post.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Love the cover! Very clever.   
And now it's on my blog. Can't wait to link it!
(And now the artist is on my favorites list.)


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

jdcore said:


> Quick question. Do we have a name for the series? If not, I'd like to suggest "The Little Something Series."


We have chosen: Something To Read, for the Omnibus title, but it isnt locked down if anyone prefers something else?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> So not to be silly... but why would we not just save off the picture you posted instead of email you? Is there a problem with us using that one? Thanks!


No, of course copy this one. Just make sure you have the latest version, I put the wrong one up yesterday, GAH!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Groan, Yes I'm so sorry everyone that I posted the wrong older version of the cover. I rushed things and I was tired. Please make sure you all have the correct one if you are copying it!! 

And Gayle, I'm so sorry about the spelling, so unprofessional of me, can I blame the toddler who has kept me awake for about three days straight because he has developed an irrational fear of 'shadows', which seem to be everywhere!

To Clarify: CORRECT VERSION NOW POSTED, PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU USE THIS ONE!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good

Also if you show it off remember to say the proceeds go to a children's charity

Maybe best to say it like this

Produced as a fund raising effort for The Grand Appeal, a children's charity

*Thats the blurb in the forward of the book and we don't want to go beyond that so it doesnt look like we are associated with the charity*

It'd be best to push all the rest of the qualities of the book....
Its for ages 12 to 90
Wide variety of genres inside
Over 40 stories by a number of writers from 8 countries
And mention we have three main stream authors
Kevin J Anderson ( co- writer of the Dune series)
David Gerrold ( Famous for The Trouble With Tribbles and The Martian Child)
Ron McLarty ( wrote The Memory of Running)


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

> We have chosen: Something To Read, for the Omnibus title, but it isnt locked down if anyone prefers something else?


no, that's it.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> We have chosen: Something To Read, for the Omnibus title, but it isnt locked down if anyone prefers something else?


I second that.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Something to Read sounds fine to me.

 aside: I won't be tweeting about the anthology after all, it seems, since Twitter has now been blocked in Turkey. As long as I have facebook, I'll use that, my blog and my website to promote the book. Facebook and YouTube may soon go the way of Twitter -- and the Turkish lion -- extinction. All deemed too dangerous to live here.   

(P.S. Already circumvented the block! Long live technology! But that doesn't mean we aren't in big trouble here...)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Whatever way you can help Lindy will be fine and appreciated- we can only do what we can do from wherever part of the planet we reside


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, happy day! We have a cover. 

I've saved it, and will be posting about this book and the series. I'd change my image in Pinterest, but they seem to be down. Maybe hacked?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Now's the time to start showing off the cover on your blogs and face book    8 days to go folks
This is a tough sell
Every story is not only different from the other they are a different genre as well. But remind people many of them watch different tv shows - play a variety of different games- and they all watch different sporting events. This is no different. And its all in one book!


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Frank Zubek said:


> Now's the time to start showing off the cover on your blogs and face book 8 days to go folks
> This is a tough sell
> Every story is not only different from the other they are a different genre as well. But remind people many of them watch different tv shows - play a variety of different games- and they all watch different sporting events. This is no different. And its all in one book!


In that case, I'll promote it as "Something for Everyone."

But I know my peeps. (Ha ha, I said I have peeps!) They will not put up with 8 days of nagging--er--promoting. And if the book is not yet available, they might forget it. So I will nag the hell out of them for the day the book comes out and a few more days after that, and intermittently after that.... And of course I'll link them to the other books, too. I already have the cover up on my blog and website ("coming soon!"). I'll do facebook the day of.

I very selfishly want the peeps to buy the book my story is in first. At any rate, they are more likely to do that. My peeps are loyal marshmallows. Then, if they refuse to buy the others...

S'mores! 

Can't wait to buy it and read everyone else's stories.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

ON Sunday evening or through Monday start typing the title in at amazon
Stella might get it early or she might get it ON Tuesday and it'll release late(late, late)  Tuesday evening-

Remember we could use a big push all next week so people grab a copy and we get a spike in sales

Tweet the heck out of it too
Use hash tags
#uk
#mustread
#ballys
#planetfitness
#mustread
and whatever else you think might work


----------



## Aditi_B (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi All!

I just checked out Amazon and the book is already available! So we are on finally  

I'm going off to download my copy...

Cheers!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aditi_B said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just checked out Amazon and the book is already available! So we are on finally
> 
> ...


Yay!!! I will get on the announcement chain this morning!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Its true its live! Hit face book- blog it- tweet it- network it.
Thanks for your stories.
Lets get total stranger to read them!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Facebook, Twitter hit.. will blog about it tonight when I get home.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Good- thanx
Every few days on twitter especially at all hours would help


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Folks, sorry for the lack of warning - Amazon passed it through their system in about an hour! I thought it would take at least a day.

Yes, it is now on Amazon, it is also on Smashwords, and in about a week they will have it out to ibooks, barnes and noble, nook, sony etc. The paperback also takes about a week to appear, but that's in the pipe, and if I have some free time I might throw all three books on Googleplay this week as well 

For those of you who do download your own copy - please double check your stories and your links. I've been through it all with a finecomb, as has the editor and Frank, but we are only human and in something of this size stuff does get missed! Thank you.

I will send out an authors email, but it is basically just the same as this here. I want to thank you all so much. You have generously contributed to a charity and I hope you get justly rewarded with some extra sales of your own too.

Please do take some time to appreciate the really hard work of the proofreader, Amy K. Maddox www.thebluepencil.us.
and of the cover designer Gayle Ramage http://www.coverd.wix.com/premadecovers. And I would personally like to thank Frank Zubek for all his masses of hard work, for chasing writers big and small, and for answering my emails at 5am when I was going a bit crosseyed and felt like giving up.

Do push the book on twitter, facebook, your blogs, and everywhere you can think of for at least a week. A good surge now will work wonders for getting it seen by other readers, even if it only appears high in the listings for a couple of days then it will all help.

If you need anything, a copy of the blurb or the cover or anything like that then let me know. You can contact Amazon direct to add yourselves as authors, indeed I notice a couple of you have already, well done!

I suggest #somethingtoread

That's all folks! Thank you again, I'm so proud of us for pulling it all off.
Tired hugs, Stella


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Stella, thanks for all the work you've done, and to Frank as well. Kudos to the cover artist and proofreader too.   The book looks great, and I am thrilled beyond words to have a story included in a book with one of my favorite authors, even if he has no idea I exist.

Blogged it this morning, and put up a pin on my Pinterest. The blog post should filter onto Google, Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/THEFIREWIRE

We're on Fire Wire's front scroll page for at least a week before bigger fish than us distract the masses so copy paste it everywhere

I too want to take a minute to thank everyone who contributed
And I know we're all busy with errands and families etc but if I can ask each of you to at least give it a nudge online through this week it will help

I can't believe its over already ( Well, no actually there is the omnibus collected edition due out in summer. No date quite yet)

And a huge hug to Stella who thought it up and pulled it together in spite of a family and a move from home to home and a flood or two in between it all.

Thanks everybody. Good job. 
Frank


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks to Stella and Frank for pulling everything together. I feel privileged to be included of all three parts!

Also, a big shout out to Amy Maddox. She is awesome, and if you need a competent editor, she's the one! I've used her on my last two books, and have her "reserved" for my WIP (Linear Shift, Part 3). She's worth reserving months in advance!

Now, I'm off to write up a blog post for Something to Take on the Trip!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Everyone take a minute to use the linkmaker ( see toolbar up top_) and place the image link in your signature so every time you post a comment anywhere on Kboards people will see the cover and maybe click into it out of curiosity    Do this with your emails too so every email that goes out people can see you're a writer


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Got the two volumes I have a story in set up in my signature, now to do it for my email. I've been meaning to get my blog link back up, so now that's done as well.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

I just blogged about it (blog link in my sig).  I'm super stoked.  David Gerrold is one of the authors that sort of defined my early reading history.  I remember haunting bookstores for anything new by him.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Blog post (check!)
Facebook profile status (check!)
Facebook author page (check!)
KBoards siggie (check!)
Only thing left is to sneak in the backdoor to Twitter... 
...and snuggle up with my Kindle to read all these fine stories under the covers.

Thanks to Stella, Frank, Gayle and everyone else involved.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Blog post (check!)
> Facebook profile status (check!)
> Facebook author page (check!)
> KBoards siggie (check!)
> ...


You got a check?! I never got a check! I thought this was a charity thing!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

johnlmonk said:


> You got a check?! I never got a check! I thought this was a charity thing!


I got paid in half a dozen chickens ( for the eggs, she said) ..... wtf? STELLA!


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Any bets on how high it goes?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I will blog tonight about it after the family in bed and that will trip a another round of FB/Twitter/etc automatically.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Edward M. Grant said:


> Cool. It's jumped from 148,000 to 46,000 on Amazon.com in the couple of hours since I last checked.
> 
> Edit: now 19,000, and in two top 100 lists.


YAY!!!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Go! Go! GO!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #15,825 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#72 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literary Collections > General
#86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job, Stella, Frank, Gayle and everyone else. Glad to see this anthology doing so well already. Plus, my story is the very first one. 

Though I have a tiny niggle: Unfortunately, you got my name wrong in the blurb. An extra R found its way in there somehow. It's *Cora Buhlert*. Everything is okay in the book itself (I just checked), the misspelling is only in the blurb. Would be wonderful, if you could change that.

Anyway, off to blog, tweet and +1 about this.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Great job, Stella, Frank, Gayle and everyone else. Glad to see this anthology doing so well already. Plus, my story is the very first one.
> 
> Though I have a tiny niggle: Unfortunately, you got my name wrong in the blurb. An extra R found its way in there somehow. It's *Cora Buhlert*. Everything is okay in the book itself (I just checked), the misspelling is only in the blurb. Would be wonderful, if you could change that.
> 
> Anyway, off to blog, tweet and +1 about this.


If you send her an email, she'll fix it  She's fixing a mistake in mine.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I blogged about the anthology at my two blogs and also +1 and tweeted. I'm going to tweet again later on.

http://corabuhlert.com/2014/04/01/new-charity-anthology-available-something-to-take-on-the-trip/
http://pegasus-pulp.com/2014/04/01/new-charity-anthology-available-something-to-take-on-the-trip/


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Okay my blog is up and tweet/fb/etc went out. Cora even already retweeted me, so it is off for a good start.   I have scheduled a repeat of the announcement for noon my time tomorrow to catch the crowd that is asleep right now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Just saw your tweet, when I dipped into Twitter and retweeted.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Just saw your tweet, when I dipped into Twitter and retweeted.


heh - you retweeted it in less then a min of it being live.


----------



## JamieCampbell (May 29, 2013)

Looks so great, guys! Thanks for putting it all together.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Stella: You asked us to check our stories and links. My story is fine (thanks!), but for whatever reason, the link isn't working for me. I've checked some others, and they are working.

Here's mine again, for my website, Literary Subversions:

http://www.lindymoone.com/

Thanks, and thanks again for all your hard work. I poked a little fun at the marvelous cover on my blog, if anyone's interested.

http://lindymoone.wordpress.com/2014/03/31/something-is-now-available/

Hopefully, that will get some attention for Gayle's work, as well as for the book and charity.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still going!!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #13,715 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
#62 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literary Collections > General
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Anthologies & Literature Collections


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of your hard work, Frank, Stella, and everyone else!
I blogged about the anthology, posted to Facebook, and tweeted. 
Great to see it climb up the rankings!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

An idea though Stella, being the editor, has final word on everything

So, no offense Lindy but can you wait like a week on a link fix?
See-- I would think it best if we give everyone involved a week to check their story and links if there are any and Stella can make a list of changes and give it to the formatter ( who would still be donating her time for the changes) ONCE and those changes can be taken care of.

We shouldn't keep going BACK to the poor girl over the rest of this year with one or two readers being the ones pointing things out and then having the format lady go in there each time to do a fix.

So by now everyone involved SHOULD know the book is out and should be checking their story. If anything we should have had at least 30 immediate sales from a number of you guys buying a copy to actually check your stuff inside for just such a need. I understand a portion of you donated something and are happy enough to walk away from the book. But a few- like Lindy- have checked and want to be sure things are tweaked- which is her right to do.

Stella? What do you think? I say we give everyone a week to check their stuff and then lock the book
Its also a good idea to get this completed before the omnibus comes out too

I would think by April 12 everyone check their story and if it needs a tweak let us know here on kboard
After that we consider the book locked and thats it.
I emailed Stella so later today she might come in here and give her opinion. This is mine. 
Tried to not sound sop stern but sometimes "just" the words are tough to translate " a reminder" to get something done so we can lock the book


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

HI, no no it's fine. I can make immediate tweeks for Amazon. It just takes a little longer for smashwords and is a nightmare to correct on Createspace because of the resubmission process on both. In Lindy's case it wont matter for createspace as none of the links work on a paperback, lol. But I'll do Amazon right now. I'd hate anyone to miss someone following their link during this, our best sales period, so please all check as soon as you can.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Stella Wilkinson said:


> HI, no no it's fine. I can make immediate tweeks for Amazon. It just takes a little longer for smashwords and is a nightmare to correct on Createspace because of the resubmission process on both. In Lindy's case it wont matter for createspace as none of the links work on a paperback, lol. But I'll do Amazon right now. I'd hate anyone to miss someone following their link during this, our best sales period, so please all check as soon as you can.


For the first run of the createspace book, do you know if my little comma problem will be there?  If not, any idea how long? Totally on me, this mistake, so I ask all this on bended knee.


----------



## MrBourbons (May 1, 2013)

I have tweeted and blogged. Let's hope we can sell as many copies as possible!

Thanks to all involved, and it's an honour to be included with so many awesome authors.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, there's no hurry on the link-fix. Stella asked us to check our stories and links, so I did that as soon as possible. I figured that way if there are more she'll have them, and can upload them all at once. No sense in doing them one at a time, IMHO. (Hopefully there aren't many problems, anyway.)

Thanks again, guys...


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, no rush fixing the links.  I'll wait until the print version comes out before I check link functionality...


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

I put this out on my Google+ page - it has more than 2900 followers, with more than 400,000 views - https://plus.google.com/113940323539945773323/posts/5dt6g4743yi

I G+'d linked every author's name for which I could find an account. If you're an author in this antho, have a G+ account, and would like your name G+ linked. just post your account url here, and I'll G+ link you in the post (one of the nice features of G+ is how easily posts can be edited).


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

PaulLev said:


> I put this out on my Google+ page - it has more than 2900 followers, with more than 400,000 views - https://plus.google.com/113940323539945773323/posts/5dt6g4743yi
> 
> I G+'d linked every author's name for which I could find an account. If you're an author in this antho, have a G+ account, and would like your name G+ linked. just post your account url here, and I'll G+ link you in the post (one of the nice features of G+ is how easily posts can be edited).


Not at all familiar with G+, but I "think" this is my URL. https://plus.google.com/u/0/115079131605277675484/

They really make it confusing...


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just +1 your post, Paul.

I also did another blog post, rounding up as many blog posts about the anthology by other contributors that I could find.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Paul Kohler said:


> Not at all familiar with G+, but I "think" this is my URL. https://plus.google.com/u/0/115079131605277675484/
> 
> They really make it confusing...


I have you linked now. If you go to your G+ Profile, and look at the About page, about half-way down the right-hand column, at the top of the Links, you should find a less unwieldy URL with your name rather than the long number.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I also sent out my newsletter today and mentioned the anthology as well.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I just +1 your post, Paul.
> 
> I also did another blog post, rounding up as many blog posts about the anthology by other contributors that I could find.


What a great idea, Cora. Thanks for including my blog post. (By the way, I loved your story. Great spin on the subject!)


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

johnlmonk said:


> For the first run of the createspace book, do you know if my little comma problem will be there?  If not, any idea how long? Totally on me, this mistake, so I ask all this on bended knee.


I'm pretty sure I corrected it before it went to first print. I'll double check, but assume it's fine unless I come back to you.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Great idea Cora- I just posted it on my own facebook so the few dozen followers I also have can see it- well, the few who might be curious. A sale is a sale is a sale
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> Great idea Cora- I just posted it on my own facebook so the few dozen followers I also have can see it- well, the few who might be curious. A sale is a sale is a sale
> https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo


That is not the link you think it is...


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

well, its at least on my own facebook and I have a few followers

Remember all-- this first week is important so put the amazon link on twitter-- thats the biggest potential networking effort we need    And do it a few time throughout the day because hundreds of others are posting there as well. BUt people read twitter through the day we need to remind them we're here


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Paul, here's mine (I think): https://plus.google.com/116277373410838991512

I couldn't find any link like what you described -- and I'll admit up front that I'm not the smartest computer user -- so I just looked at your page and hovered over the links you already have, and copied that.

The book's stats look great!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> well, its at least on my own facebook and I have a few followers
> 
> Remember all-- this first week is important so put the amazon link on twitter-- thats the biggest potential networking effort we need And do it a few time throughout the day because hundreds of others are posting there as well. BUt people read twitter through the day we need to remind them we're here


No - what I meant is that link does not take us to your facebook post. That is the link to facebook in general, not your specific post.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I know my bad    too tired to correct it
so everyone knows Ron McLarty has the cover on his webpage ( no link but I suppose its his quiet way of helping and I have no problem with it)
David gerrold meantime posted a direct link on his Face Book page though he is very active on his page so you have to scroll down to see it but I did post a thank you to him in the reply portion so sometime today- if he even has time to read such things- he should see my response

And now I have maybe a half an hour to do some writing before heading to the day job    
talk to you all late tonight or sometime in the week      KEEP marketing tho--  The first week is important!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> I know my bad too tired to correct it
> so everyone knows Ron McLarty has the cover on his webpage ( no link but I suppose its his quiet way of helping and I have no problem with it)
> David gerrold meantime posted a direct link on his Face Book page though he is very active on his page so you have to scroll down to see it but I did post a thank you to him in the reply portion so sometime today- if he even has time to read such things- he should see my response
> 
> ...


How exciting!!


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

The print version is now available! I just ordered mine and am looking forward to it!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Paul Kohler said:


> The print version is now available! I just ordered mine and am looking forward to it!


Not showing up for me


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I did a barrage of marketing on twitter and face book this morning pushing the e-book and paperbacks. 
Gonna hit it again through the weekend 
Thanks to those of you also helping out


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Vydor    it may take a day or two depending where you live


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frank Zubek said:


> Vydor it may take a day or two depending where you live


Virginia...


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I ordered my copy. I'll have all three side by side on my shelf!  
Just like my signature below. So exciting when your own book arrives from Amazon isnt it?


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's my blog post - http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2014/04/something-to-take-on-trip.html

Thanks, Sheila, I'm linking you right now.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Paul, I linked your blog post to my round-up of author posts.

Lindy, glad you liked my story. I'll get back to you about the other thing soon. I got sick, so everything was delayed a bit.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, Paul, and also thanks Cora, for linking my post on your blog. It got me quite a few hits, I think, as that date was way up the graph. 

I hope the book continues to sell well, and raise lots of money. It was fun to be in the second and third volumes!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

At least once a month we need to post a link to the three books on twitter/face book through the summer months because with winter gone many people prefer to be outdoors. But they still go back home to relax so we need to be a good entertainment option for them in the evening instead of cable or video games or whatever it is folks do every night to relax.
If nobody knows its there chances are they won't go looking for it.
Its up to us to keep it in the public eye ( with a link)

Stella and I have been thinking about a November release for the omnibus but don't tell anyone that right now- we want them to buy the three original books (at least until November)


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

We got our first review! 4 Stars.


----------



## Aditi_B (Mar 8, 2014)

And I too finally blogged about it 

It is here: http://mindspeakadi.blogspot.in/2014/04/something-i-wrote.html


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to KBoards, Aditi, and congrats on your first ever published story. I linked your post in my round-up of blog reactions.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> We got our first review! 4 Stars.


Awesome!


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Four stars! Great!
See- now would be a good time for a number of you to jump on twitter today and let people know with a link to the book. So when they get there and might be undecided they can see it already had 4 stars- which might encourage a sale.

Hit face book again this week too.
Spring is a rough sell. People see the snow is gone and the kids want to play in the park and suddenly there's not as much time set aside for reading. (Except to the evening so mention that)


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Snow? What is this snow thing you speak of?


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm in Ohio and we broke several records for snow fall this year so I speak from my point of view
If you live someplace where it never snows count yourself lucky


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I dropped a link to the book on face book again just now
Sometime this weekend share it or post your own so we can sell a few copies- thanks


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Good reminder -- I just shared it again, and made sure people knew it's also in paperback.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanx Lindy  I would think once a week is good.
As I have always said short story collections and annual anthologies are always tough sells
But OURS is especially difficult as its multi genres.
BUt there are enough readers out there who WILL buy a copy ( even if only to put into their to be read pile) but its up to all of us to let them know its out there

People are busy and distracted and haven't the time to surf amazon for an hour or two every month to see whats new


----------

